
Top 6 Samsung SmartPhones Under Rs.10,000 in 2016 - biman8111
http://www.etechtime.com/2016/05/top-6-samsung-smartphones-under-rs10000.html
======
biman8111
The South Korean giant was founded in 1969, in Suwon in South Korea. In early
days it used to make electrical appliances including television calculators,
refrigerators, air conditioners, and washing machines. It has expanded it
business by making lithium ion batteries, semiconductors, chips, flash memory
and hard drive devices. Companies like Apple ,Sony, HTC are in its client
list. It ruled the Indian market few years, till it is faced tough competition
from the Chinese Maker and home brewed Micromax. Now to regain the top spot
once again, it is ready with some exciting products with some exciting
features, and most important with affordable price which will definitely woo
the middle class people. Here some exciting Samsung SmartPhones under Rs
10000/.

